# Yorkshire Show



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it is the Yorkshire Show in Doncaster this weekend, it is also the BSH show at the same venue.

Is anyone going - might pop along and see the gorgeous BSH


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Just visited this show today, wow what beautiful kitties :001_tt1:
Spent lots of money
I'm in love with main coones and Norwegian Forrest cats and of course my raggies. The bigger the better:smile5:

Loved the general feel of the show, better than the Tica one I visited this year. Would love to get Oscar in some shows :smile5:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I saw lots of lovely kitties but I am still drawn to the BSH, some of the boys were huge. 

I bought a new toy from one of the traders, nice wand with a leather section and leather tassels . Gone down a treat with both of them. 

I think my two stand up very well against all the other BSH on show


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Your two certainly do stand up against the ones I saw today, do you show ? 
I love the colour of yours :001_tt1:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't show Cookie has Calici virus and although I would really love to see how April would do but I don't think she would enjoy being caged all day.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

And did you see the Seagull on the statue


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Gutted not to be able to show at this one as its quite near to me.
Shame not to see you too Cookie. Had a crazy time with the move lately so couldn't even make it as a spectator


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Don't show Cookie has Calici virus and although I would really love to see how April would do but I don't think she would enjoy being caged all day.


I worried about Claude coping with a show, particularly as he had been shown as a kitten and then nothing for three years, but he was fine and went to sleep for the day - judges said he handled well too, so if you are curious I think its worth a try.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I worried about Claude coping with a show, particularly as he had been shown as a kitten and then nothing for three years, but he was fine and went to sleep for the day - judges said he handled well too, so if you are curious I think its worth a try.


I went to the supreme last year and then to this one, I came away knowing that showing wasn't for me.

Hi Jo-pop I was wondering where you had gone. Hope Thomas is doing OK.

There was a kitten in the pedigree pet section, probably best I don't write too much but I wondered why or how he won a class. If that is what April would be up against she would definitely win (yes I know April isn't a Kitten)


----------

